# ipod touch sous linux



## reivfg (26 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,
je posséde un ipod touch tout neuf , il n'est donc pas encore activé
mais le probléme est que je suis sous GNU/Linux et je ne posséde aucune license Windows ou Mac OS (j'acheterais volontier mac os s'il était possible de l'installer sur pc sans bidouiller trop); donc ma question est : comment puis-je l'utiliser sans tomber dans l'illégalité ? (en tout si c'est pas legal c'est legitime) 
autre chose m'intrigue pourquoi itunes n'est pas disponible sous linux ? le portage devrait etre beaucoup plus simple que pour Windows , mac os et linux sont quand meme tres proche ...
Merci bien les gens


----------

